# Fun things to do around Leeds when its wet and orrible!



## Bingo (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone got any bright ideas? All I have so far is restart my old Aikido club and go to the cinema...  Maybe theatre or summat but there must be other stuff going on somewhere!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2012)

My friend in Leeds makes sock toys and cooks vegetarian food.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 4, 2012)

well I was thinking about taking up knitting actually...


----------



## elfman (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to Bradford, it's waaay better 

Seriously...


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, go to a showing of that This Is Rollerama or whateveritscalledthingy film.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 5, 2012)

Tropical world, Roundhay?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, this is colorama orwhatever isn't coming up but go to the national media museum anyway.

http://www.nationalmediamuseum.org.uk/PlanAVisit.aspx

It has 'adult' events.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2012)

I hear there is a KFC now?


----------



## Bingo (Jan 5, 2012)

we've had one in Armley for years but I don't go in there... some people think its the bee's knees tho!

Been to tropical world recently, meerkats are back  Might pop down the Imax tho and maybe nip to the 1 in 12 for one... Bradford's cheatin tho!


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 6, 2012)

You can get an amazing cheap curry just down the road from the station. Was £2 when we got it, admittedly a long time ago, midday time.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2012)

Bingo said:


> we've had one in Armley for years but I don't go in there... some people think its the bee's knees tho!
> 
> Been to tropical world recently, meerkats are back  Might pop down the Imax tho and maybe nip to the 1 in 12 for one... Bradford's cheatin tho!



It's 'around' Leeds.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 6, 2012)

Any idea on name of establisment for that nice curry?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 8, 2012)

Sheesh Mahal on Kirkstall Rd does excellent curry, but not £2 

Brudenell Club? Hyde Park cinema?


----------



## Bingo (Jan 11, 2012)

Think I'm a bit old for the Brudey now hehe! Well not really but getting there... got my eye on the HPPH listings but all they're showing this week is The Artist... Never been foer a curry in Bradford tho which ones have the best rep, anyone?


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2012)

can't you just go to the pub?


----------



## Bingo (Jan 11, 2012)

haha spent most of my adult life in the bastard am trying to escape its clutches!


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I hear there is a KFC now?


Yes I went to the grand opening and was wetting myself all week with excitement only to be turned away as it was a private invite only opening


----------



## Bingo (Jan 26, 2012)

silly billy


----------



## elfman (Jan 26, 2012)

Bingo said:


> Think I'm a bit old for the Brudey now hehe! Well not really but getting there... got my eye on the HPPH listings but all they're showing this week is The Artist... Never been foer a curry in Bradford tho which ones have the best rep, anyone?



It's a bit of a late response but the Karachi or Royal Kashmir are good uns. Both been around for a while like.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats the kind of oldschool curry info I was after!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

buy a nice big of food from the indoor market. pop in to the duck and Drake for a pint of scrummpy. have another. etc. lose shopping.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 26, 2012)

Sundissential North


----------



## Bingo (Jan 26, 2012)

Duck and Drake is very good. Might go in there for one on friday for me birthday pub crawl


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Get on a train To Hebden Bridge


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

go walking in the dales


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

crash a party in ls6 and convince people you are a student, sell them loads of tic tacs as pills, steal their microwave.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hehe I'm too old to crash parties in HP now, got chucked out almost instantly when did it last year 

I'm in Hebden all the time Shirl! Can't stay away damn it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2012)

There are two things to do in Leeds, namely leave or kill yourself.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I had been thinkin about leaving, but I've got a few loose ends to tie up 1st... where do you live Spooky I might come and join you


----------



## xes (Jan 30, 2012)

go on a killing spree!!


----------



## elfman (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm getting all nostalgic just thinking about when I used to go out in Leeds all day and night in my pre-uni days. We'd go sometime in the afternoon for a sheesha, grab some food, go to a few different pubs (Dry Dock, Carpe Diem, Fab Cafe and Spoons among others), then go off to the Faversham or Cockpit. Often we'd end up at some students house until the first bus came in the morning. Also, the all day mini-festivals I went to bring back some memories too...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2012)

Bingo said:


> Well I had been thinkin about leaving, but I've got a few loose ends to tie up 1st... where do you live Spooky I might come and join you



I live in a place called 'Anywhere But Leeds' and I wholeheartedly recommend it.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 30, 2012)

Kirkstall Abbey.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 30, 2012)

Lie in bed and smoke weed?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 30, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> crash a party in ls6 and convince people you are a student, sell them loads of tic tacs as pills, steal their microwave.


You can do this all over the North and Midlands (not the same postcode obvs). It's probably why a lot of the richer students in Nottingham now live in halls that are near enough fortified.


----------

